# Freezer burn question



## amber (Feb 6, 2006)

A friend asked me this question, and I wanted your opinions please.  

Her question was " other than making food taste bad, what does it do to you?"

I guess she is wondering if there could be an adverse affect to eating foods that were freezer burned.  I'm really not sure of the answer.  Anyone have advice?


----------



## GB (Feb 6, 2006)

Freezer burn will not do anything to you. It just affects the taste and texture of food. It will not make it go bad or anything like that though.


----------



## amber (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks GB


----------



## Aurora (Feb 6, 2006)

Freezer burn is the dehydration or drying out of the surface of the frozen food. Water is a liquid from 32 degrees F. to 212 degrees F. (0 degrees C. to 100 degrees C.) and when it dissipates into the atmosphere from the liquid state the process is called evaporation. Below 32 degrees F. (0 degrees C.) water is a solid (ice) and when the water molecules dissipate into the atmosphere from that state it is called sublimation. Either way, the surface of the food becomes dried out when exposed to the air.

Because the food is frozen (below 32 degrees F./0 degrees C.) bacteria which could spoil the food cannot grow. Because it is exposed to air in the freezer it may absorb off tasting and off smelling substances which will make the food taste and/or smell bad.

If the burn isn't too bad you may be able to cut off the dried out portion and cook and eat the food. If the burn is extensive, the only way to consume the food may be to cook it with lots of moisture and spices such as in a stew or soup to mask the freezer taste and smell.

It won't hurt you but it won't make a great dish either.


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 7, 2006)

It tastes really really bad. Aurora has the right chemical processes.


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 7, 2006)

One can prevent freezer burn by making sure to freeze food with no air (as much as possible) inside the wrapper -- for example, by using a ziplock bag or clingwrap (but first push out any air before sealing), or use vacuum sealers.

If you leave air inside the food wrapper, the liquid in the food will 'evaporate'  and transfer to the sides of the wrapper or container and take the form of 'frost' on the inside of your food container. And you will end up with the dreaded freezer burn on the surface of your food.  Reheating the whole lot will not reverse the damage to meat.

While eating freezer-burned food is safe (albeit bad-tasting), it might be better to prevent freezer burn altogether


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 8, 2006)

The best way to avoid freezer burn is to use a FoodSaver vacuum system.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 8, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> The best way to avoid freezer burn is to use a FoodSaver vacuum system.


 
What about not freezing the food?    

Kidding! Just kidding! 

The best way is to have 2 teenagers like my brother and I - that freezer never stayed full for very long!  

John


----------



## mackeeg (Feb 9, 2006)

My chest freezer never freezer burnt anything, my new upright burns everthing right away!! I hate the thing!!


----------

